# A message from Charlie Daniels, Gitmo



## evangilder (Mar 3, 2005)

Whether you like Charlie Daniels music or not, he has a good message here.

The Straight Scoop from Charlie Daniels

I've just returned from Guantanamo Bay, Cuba Naval Air Station base where we did three shows for the troops and toured several locations around the post visiting with some of the finest military personnel on planet earth. The kids seemed to really enjoy the shows and especially liked "This Ain't No Rag, It's A Flag" and "In America". We had a great time with them.

We saw Camp X-Ray, where the Taliban detainees are being held only from a distance, but I picked up a lot of what's going on there from talking with a lot of different people.

The truth of the matter is that this operation is under a microscope. The Red Cross has an on site presence there and watches everything that goes on very closely. The media is not telling you the whole truth about what's going on over there. The truth is that these scum bags are not only being treated humanely, but they are probably better off healthwise and medically than they've ever been in their lives. They are fed well, able to take showers and receive state of the art medical care. And have their own Moslem chaplain. I saw several of them in a field hospital ward where they were being treated in a state of the art medical facility.

Now let's talk about the way they treat our people. First of all, they have to be watched constantly. These people are committed and wanton murderers who are willing to die just to kill someone else. One of the doctors told me that when they had Taliban in the hospital the staff had to really be careful with needles, pens and anything else which could possibly be used as a weapon. They also throw their excrement and urine on the troops who are guarding them. And our guys and gals have shown great restraint in not retaliating. We are spending over a million dollars a day maintaining and guarding these nasty killers and anyone who wants to see them brought to the U.S.A. for trial is either out of their heads or a lawyer looking for money and notoriety. Or both.

I wish that the media and the Red Cross and all the rest of the people who are so worried about these criminals would realize that this is not a troop of errant Boy Scouts. These are killers of the worst kind. They don't need protection from us, we need protection from them.. If you don't get anything else out of this soapbox, please try to realize that when you see news coverage much of the time you're not getting the whole story, but an account filtered through a liberal mindset with an agenda.

We have two fights on our hands, the war against terror and the one against the loudmouthed lawyers and left wing media who would sap the strength from the American public by making us believe that we're losing the war or doing something wrong in fighting it. Remember these are the same people who told us that Saddam Hussein's Republican guard was going to be an all but invincible enemy and that our smart bombs and other weapons were not really as good as the military said that they were.

They also took up for Bill Clinton while he was cavorting around the Oval office with Monica Lewinsky while the terrorists were gaining strength and bombing our Embassies and dragging the bodies of dead American heroes around the dusty streets of Somalia. It's a shame that we can't have an unbiased media who would just report the truth and let us make up our own minds.

Our military not only needs but deserves our support. Let's give it to them.

The next time you read a media account about the bad treatment of the Taliban in Cuba, remember what I told you. Been there done that.

What do you think? God Bless America.

Charlie Daniels


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 3, 2005)

All true enough about the media slanting things. I was always concerned about the way the troubles in Ulster were portrayed in the rest of the world, and especially in the States.

I'll not go into much detail, but put it this way, the Government, and British Army would leave Ulster tomorrow if they could. 

It's left-wingers of the Michael Mooreon type who play straight into the IRA's hands by believing the British Army to be akin to the S.S. 

Now we have the same situation in Iraq. People love to buck against the 'official story' so much, that they forget that the unofficial 'real' story has just as much political loading, if not more so.


----------



## trackend (Mar 3, 2005)

Ill go with what you say 100% Med the only comment I will make on treatment of prisoners is relating to the British squaddies who just got done as to me they deserved what they got. it no doubt has caused a lot of problems for the front line troops whom have been working hard to get a rapore with the locals.
To take a load of silly pictures was bloody stupid I have no problem with interrogation but if I stood on you and poked you with a stick or dangled you off a fork lift would you tell me anything of any use it was an undisciplined act and only helped to lower the good standing the troops have been building up as many of the squaddies have stated in interviews.
As a foot note I see the only terrorist who survived the 1980 Iran embassy siege in London is due for release shortly after serving 25 years
and he,s talking of claiming asylum in the UK which means the public footing the bill. its a shame he wasnt chopped with the others when Thatcher sent in the Regiment.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 3, 2005)

Myself, I blame the officers and senior NCO's more than the men for what happened at Breadbasket. When soldiers (and indeed anyone) are bored and stressed, things like that happen. 

It's up to those in charge to ensure that the men are kept properly occupied and happy. Something was badly wrong there, else it wouldn't have happened at all.


----------



## trackend (Mar 3, 2005)

Possibly Med but no officer said take some pictures then go down the chemist and get them processed I used to get bored but I had some more constructive things to do than behave like a Pratt. unfortunately trying to police situations such as Iraq is boring 90% of the time it goes with the job. the ones who really pissed me off are those ex service personnel who thought they could make some money by sending some false pictures and allegations too the Daily mirror they should recall them and let them serve along side the US lads in Baghdad for a few months.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 3, 2005)

Politics and the truth: How does it work?  

Oh, that's right!...It doesn't!


----------



## trackend (Mar 3, 2005)

you're not far wrong there skim


----------

